# Changes by 2030



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres some prediction on 7 sectors and how they will change by 2030. I think I'll just keep my tail "out in the country."









Regards, Mike

7 Revolutions Ahead | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Well, at my age I'm not planning on being around to see it. Interesting points though and I have mixed emotions on missing it. I just finished a consulting gig on a project in Australia. Water is really the big issue there and they are building another desalination plant to supply water for it. Right now a good percentage of their water comes from desal plants.....Texas is looking to do the same thing.

The comment on population is right on as well. I've got to make a quick trip to Nigeria next week and you wouldn't believe the population density in Lagos or other population centers in sub-Saharan Africa.....and they are still reproducing. South Asia is even more dense and they are doing a pretty good job of developing an educated workforce that is going to make them an interesting economic powerhouse. However, they still need to eat and that, with the water shortages and environmentalists, is going to make agriculture really critical.

Technology is probably the most interesting thing. I've been using and working with computers since the IBM 1401 & 1130. I just upgraded my old iPhone yesterday and one of the apps I loaded was RedLaser. When we went to dinner, I liked the bottle of wine my friend ordered, scanned the barcode and it told me the local stores and online vendors that carried it.....how slick is that? It will provide the ability to manage fields by the square foot or smaller instead of by the acre.....probably the only way to feed all those people. Interesting times ahead!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I just upgraded my old iPhone yesterday and one of the apps I loaded was RedLaser. When we went to dinner, I liked the bottle of wine my friend ordered, scanned the barcode and it told me the local stores and online vendors that carried it.....how slick is that?


Yeah, iphone barcode readers are cool and have been around awhile with Redlaser being the latest. Technology is amazing but being able to micro-manage terra firma will cost dearly for the average farmer/rancher. Equipment costs to implement micro-management most likely will over-ride savings in fert./herb. product for most. The BTO's as Marty and Cy refer to, will most likely incorporate the latest and greatest into their Ag programs as most of those people fleet lease their tractors and implements and so taking advantage of new tech is much easier to implement for those folks.

Regards, Mike


----------

